# CES 2010 - KindleBoards meets M-Edge



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Today, at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, I finally got to meet the folks from M-Edge. M-Edge, as you know, is the fine maker of eBook covers, cases, sleeves, and stands, and has a great line-up of Kindle products.

Here I am with Devon and Allison, begging for some hands-on time with the Guardian. (I kid, they were very generous with their time for me.) By the way, M-Edge personnel frequent our board quite often, especially the Accessories section. One of them even mentioned "Betsy the Quilter" by name. We are lucky to have you, Betsy!

Sorry for the head glare in these photos... 

















The Guardian case is really well-designed. The Kindle sits on a cradle of cross-braces, leaving air pockets beneath the Kindle - which accounts for the case floating even when loaded with the Kindle.










Four latches are used to securely close the hinged case. The latches are made of heavy-duty plastic and seem more than adequate in terms of sturdiness. In fact, the whole case has the feel that it's made to take abuse.










The ingenious part of the Guardian is the flexible covering over the keyboard and controls. This is a "transparent polycarbonate" according to the M-Edge product engineer that I spoke with today. It lets you actually use your Kindle's controls while it's protected in the case. You can access all buttons and keys, except for the on/off switch. The 5-way controller is also usable in the case, although maneuvering it through the covering takes a little practice.










The cushioning, rugged plastic, and waterproof seals make this a heavy case compared to the other covers and sleeves in the M-Edge product line. That heft is worthwhile if you're looking for peace of mind with your Kindle at the beach, the pool, the spa, or the bathtub. Hats off to M-Edge for applying creative and thoughtful design into this innovative eReader products.

Release date for the Guardian case for Kindle is set for spring 2010; pricing has not yet been announced. I'm very impressed with how intentional M-Edge is about listening to its customers, who have had influence on their designs and color choices. They're a company that aggressively looks to provide better products and new innovations to eReader accessories. And they definitely appreciate you KindleBoards members who try their products and comment so passionately about them in our forums..!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I have only seen the Kindle 2 in the pictures that I have seen.  Are they making one for the kindle 1 as well?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

or the DX (or will it be DXi now?)?

I certainly appreciated the M Edge case I had for my K2.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> I have only seen the Kindle 2 in the pictures that I have seen. Are they making one for the kindle 1 as well?


I know you hate to hear it, but I doubt you'll find many new products coming out for the K1 since it's a completely different form-factor and is no longer manufactured. Their prospective customer pool is finite, and although the average KB'er may still be buying lots of new accessories for their K1, the non-KB'er which is the majority of K1 owners, probably already has a case and doesn't do a lot of shopping for new accessories.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey thankyou Harvey although I suspect you are having a great time!  I am off to Fiji in May - I am in Australia so this will be ordered as soon as it is released! Thankyou for your objective review.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

WooHoo! Thank you for the great review Harvey. This is definitely going to the beach with me this summer!!


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Have to agree~  Both hubby and I are waiting for the bad news on these - the price~  We want two!

We're frequent beach go-ers and we recently fell in love w/ cruising ~  absolutely must have this case


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I really hope they are planning for the DX also.  I spend most of my summer reading by the river, beach and pool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> I know you hate to hear it, but I doubt you'll find many new products coming out for the K1 since it's a completely different form-factor and is no longer manufactured. Their prospective customer pool is finite, and although the average KB'er may still be buying lots of new accessories for their K1, the non-KB'er which is the majority of K1 owners, probably already has a case and doesn't do a lot of shopping for new accessories.


Yes, but we KB K1'ers sure do love our accessories! LOL! I would buy an M-edge product if they offered one for my K1! Despite loving my Oberon immensely.

I'm keeping this in mind for a K2 if I ever get one. I think it would be great for traveling to all kinds of places, not just beaches, as it looks like it gives the Kindle lots of support when jamming it in and out of purses/messenger bags/backpacks while traveling but still being able to use it easily.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My first thoughts on seeing that case up close and personal (via Harvey) is that it would be an EXCELLENT solution for our deployed military folks. . . .if it keeps out water, I'm sure it keeps out sand!  Looks like a well designed product!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> I have only seen the Kindle 2 in the pictures that I have seen. Are they making one for the kindle 1 as well?


Very unlikely, especially seeing as the cases they used to make for the K1 have been discontinued. Which is too bad, because I wouldn't mind picking up another one--the saddle brown leather one I've had for 16 months has seen a LOT of use (still looks pretty good though). In fact, the Amazon case is still in the Kindle box, wrapped in tissue paper.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

definitely looks like a keeper...since living near the beach and an avid TUB reader i will have to get one!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I really like this, but I think it is going to be annoying that you can't operate the on/off switch. I have one of the waterproof bags now for reading the Kindle in the tub or at the beach and I can't operate the on/off switch with that either. The problem is, if I stop reading for a while, the Kindle goes to sleep, then I have to open it up and touch it with wet hands or expose it to sand and dust just to turn it back on again.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy, Medge knows you and mentions you by name -- how exciting!!

I love this case.  I'm very excited about it.  
Harvey, thanks for all the great pics.  
deb


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Really like the looks of this...  great protection for the Kindle...  Looks waterproof and practically crush proof too.  I, too, would like to see access to the on/off switch... but.... this is still cool.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree with the comments mentioned earlier about the on/off switch. I think that's going to be a critical issue that seems easy to overlook at this point. But once you're actually using the product in a wet/sandy environment, it compromises the entire point of the case if you must open it up to wake your Kindle from sleep. I'll be interested to hear the comments of the early reviewers who use it in its intended environment.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

It reminds me of the case I use on my camera for underwater photos.  I'm excited!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a K1, so sorry if this is obvious, but ...  isn't the on/off switch used to sleep/waken the K2? I would think in that case that access to the on/off switch would be vital.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Much as I like the look and feel of my Oberon, this cover looks like the way to go for travel.  

If they make it for the DX as well, it seems like it would be perfect for those people who use theirs out and about on the job with blueprints, screenplays, maps...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm seeing an orange and a red and a blue.  I wonder if there are any other colors. 
deb


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

This goes a long way toward makeing the Kindle more kid friendly though the on and off switch being unaccessible could be a bit awkward.

My 10yo son is an voracious reader and he is constantly eyeballing my K2. I seriously considered a K1 for him for Christmas but decided against it because of the fragility. He's not known to be the most conscientious about putting things where they are safe when he's finished and I'm very afraid a K would die an awful death by being stepped on on his bedroom floor...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Isn't the on/off switch used to sleep/waken the K2? I would think in that case that access to the on/off switch would be vital.


I guess I missed that the first time around.

If I can't access the on/off switch without opening the case, I would not even consider purchasing this. I know it's possible and easy to do...I can access all the buttons and sliders on my Canon camera without any problems. The camera case has an extender inside that pushes the slider when I push the slider on the outside of the case.

If it seals like the underwater camera case, one grain of sand could make it leak so I wouldn't consider opening it down on the beach. I also don't want to grease my kindle up with sun screen. I want to be able to seal the case before I leave the house and not open it back up until I get home.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

sebat said:


> If I can't access the on/off switch without opening the case, I would not even consider purchasing this. I know it's possible and easy to do...I can access all the buttons and sliders on my Canon camera without any problems. The camera case has an extender inside that pushes the slider when I push the slider on the outside of the case.
> 
> If it seals like the underwater camera case, one grain of sand could make it leak so I wouldn't consider opening it down on the beach. I also don't want to grease my kindle up with sun screen. I want to be able to seal the case before I leave the house and not open it back up until I get home.


I totally agree with you. Shoot it would go into sleep mode just going from my room to the beach. Hopefully, as m-edge sees peoples comments about it, they will consider slightly redesigning it and making the on/off button accessible.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for the update and pictures.  

I tenth the comments about the on/off switch.  Without access to that, the case looses it's appeal.  

I just want to mention the designers should take a look at the underwater housing for cameras for switch control ideas.  While they don't need to make this case usable at depths below 100 feet, having access to all the controls is totally possible.  I'm sure they could invent an outside means to quickly flip the power switch.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Love it!  I want it!

I don't mind not being able to access the on/off switch.  I use the M-Edge Leisure jacket most frequently.  Although it is easy to zip open the top and slide the switch, I just hit the toggle button down and back up every now and then to keep my K2 awake while I'm not actively reading.  Although being able to access the on/off switch would be great, it's not a dealbreaker for me.  I would like to buy this when it becomes available (M-Edge can set aside a blue one for me so long!).


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Harvey, you da man!!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I love that it comes in different colors. I don't know if I would ever have a need for one but we are going to the beach this summer so you never know!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

so that is why Harvey went to Las Vegas

I was wondering why


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like this too, but I doubt I would buy without access to the on/off switch.

I'd probably just buy the baggie thing you guys have shown before.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I will definitely have to give some thought to this.  Although I don't have much experience with my Kindle, I can appreciate the need for access to the on/off switch, especially if one is reading on the beach and taking breaks for swimming, walking, etc.  Otherwise, the Guardian looks to be about perfect.  I will be looking forward to reading some reviews on this product.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah, I missed the on/off access thingy too!  Is it possible to keep the kindle awake for say, a couple of hours without having to toggle buttons etc?  I am thinking of reading, long walks on the beach, going for a swim to cool off and then going back to read and dripping water in the kindle while trying to waken it again.  And the water would then stay trapped inside and create havoc!


----------



## darryl64 (Jan 8, 2010)

When I first saw this yesterday I was so excited and couldn't wait to buy 3 of them (we have 3 Kindles).  However, upon hearing that there is no access to the on/off switch, I am no longer interested.  Our main use would be on the beach.  There is no way I'm opening the cover while on the beach!  Unless M-Edge changes the design, we are going to pass and look for another alternative.  I love M-Edge covers (that's all we own actually).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Ohh makes me want a k2 even more


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Doesn't the K2 go to sleep automatically after 10 minutes of disuse? If so, I wouldn't worry about the on/off switch in the case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's waking it up from the sleep to read that's the issue.  People don't want to have to open the case to start reading again.  I think it's a problem for people who want to read in environments with dust or moisture.  On the other hand, as a carrying case for travel, it is still very appealing to me.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Doesn't the K2 go to sleep automatically after 10 minutes of disuse? If so, I wouldn't worry about the on/off switch in the case.


Yup, turning it back on is the issue - which is why I asked if there was a way to prevent it going to sleep!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The only way to keep it from going to sleep is to push a button before 10 minutes is up.  
Not something I want to worry about.
deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah, that isn't really workable then, is it.  Maybe another firmware update could give people an option to sleep or not and change the time before it goes to sleep.


----------



## darryl64 (Jan 8, 2010)

Perhaps another alternative would be a firmware change that could enable an additional way to wake the K2 up from sleep mode (like a multi-key/button combination).  This would allow you to wake it up when the on/off switch is not accessible.  Of course, I don't see Amazon making this kind of change to make one manufacturer's product work for the Kindle.  The cover should be engineered to work with the Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If I were on a beach, I'd have a towel with me (at least one!) to wipe my hands on, so I wouldn't mind opening it up to wake the kindle up.  There are towels in the bathroom (where I'd be taking a bath) as well.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Ohh makes me want a k2 even more


What do you have now?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I double-checked with M-Edge today about some of your questions. The Guardian will initially come out for the Kindle 2. It is possible, although not a certainty, that a version will later be produced for the DX. It is not likely that a version will be made for the Kindle 1... sorry!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hm, maybe our beaches are sandier but if there is any chance of sand getting in, and moisture, then fiddling with opening the case just to turn it on makes no sense at all. The cover must be adapted to give access to the on/off otherwise I don't get the point.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is a link to a CNN video of the M-Edge Guardian. The up-close pictures that Harvey posted were great, but the video adds to the appeal for me. (I think CNN plays a very brief commercial before the M-edge video starts.)

http://cnn.com/video/?/video/tech/2010/01/09/ces.floating.e.reader.cnn

I can see some applications where you could open the case to wake up the Kindle & then secure it again. For example, you could get it ready before you jump into the bubble bath with the Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would buy this if I were still a beach goer or liked reading in the tub.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

"...except for on/off switch." Huh? That pretty much makes it worthless. The whole point is to be able to read while in adverse conditions (bathtub/poolside, rain, blowing sand/dirt, ocean spray, snorkeling/scuba diving). If you have to expose Kindle to all that because it fell asleep...no way. Nice try, but back to the drawing board...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

tsemple said:


> "...except for on/off switch." Huh? That pretty much makes it worthless. The whole point is to be able to read while in adverse conditions (bathtub/poolside, rain, blowing sand/dirt, ocean spray, snorkeling/scuba diving). If you have to expose Kindle to all that because it fell asleep...no way. Nice try, but back to the drawing board...


Gotta agree here.......concept is GREAT.....but I wouldn't want a product where I couldn't access the on/off button without exposing the kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to go to the beach a lot, and I didn't sit around with sand on my hands, and my hands were dry within 2 minutes of getting out of the water.  As I mentioned earlier, I always had towels with me to wipe my hands on.  I always had a book with me and I didn't want to get that wet or sandy either.

How is the access to on-off switch with the other waterproof covers?  Some people just use a baggy and sand and/or water drops could get into the baggy, especially if you read with sand on your hands (which I don't).


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Lotsa comments about the lack of accessibility to the on/off switch. I played with the switch on my DX, and I can't figure out a way that could be made workable through a membrane. I think if MEdge could have done it, they would have, but it seems like more of an Amazon design issue than MEdge's. 
Since they are a major manufacturer of accessories for the Kindle, I'm sure they get advance notice of new products (i.e. dimensions & features so that they can design a new cover ready for when the device comes out), but have to keep those notices confidential. So I wonder if the new software update will have a workaround for the sleep function. A user defined sleep period, including a choice for 'off' would obviate the need to access the on/off switch.
Just a thought.


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Since the Kindles use no power to maintain the display, it would be very nice to be able to turn off the "screen-savers".  I hear a lot of discussion regarding people not liking them anyway.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Chris W said:


> Lotsa comments about the lack of accessibility to the on/off switch. I played with the switch on my DX, and I can't figure out a way that could be made workable through a membrane.


It wouldn't need to be through a membrane. There could be a physical (mechanical) slider, with a pin/rod that actuates the button. Or it could be a lever-type setup, where pushing down on a button is converted into a sliding motion by a fulcrum. This type of control is used all the time for waterproof camera cases.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Whereas the Kindle uses power ONLY when a page is turned and chances of screen burn-in are absolute zero, I've never really understood why Amazon put that automatic sleep mode in. It probably should have been a menu option. Then the whole wake up/covers issue would go away.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Couldn't agree more FearNot... The only thing I can think of is that sleep mode may conserve battery power if Whispernet has been left on. Not even sure about that though.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooo, given quite a few of us would buy this if the sleep on/off issue was addressed, the option for 'sleep time' would be a good improvement.  I just know the instant I opened the waterproof case, the kindle would make a dive for the sand!  Murphy's law and all that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I used to go to the beach a lot, and I didn't sit around with sand on my hands, and my hands were dry within 2 minutes of getting out of the water. As I mentioned earlier, I always had towels with me to wipe my hands on. I always had a book with me and I didn't want to get that wet or sandy either.


I think it's less about having sand on your hands and more about the sand blowing around. If you wear sunglasses at the beach, then you know how after even just a few minutes there's a layer of salt and sand on them... I wouldn't want that anywhere near exposed electronics!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> Couldn't agree more FearNot... The only thing I can think of is that sleep mode may conserve battery power if Whispernet has been left on. Not even sure about that though.


Sleep mode also deactivates the buttons. If I put my K2 to sleep, then holding the case does not recognize accidental keyboard presses but holding my cover without putting it to sleep does.

However, I still agree that it would be better if we could choose when the Kindle goes to sleep. It is frustrating when I am cooking and using a recipe on the Kindle. It is usually asleep when I get to the next step.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geko29 said:


> It wouldn't need to be through a membrane. There could be a physical (mechanical) slider, with a pin/rod that actuates the button. Or it could be a lever-type setup, where pushing down on a button is converted into a sliding motion by a fulcrum. This type of control is used all the time for waterproof camera cases.


However, a slider could be difficult to implement in a water-proof way -- not impossible, but not a trivial engineering issue.

On a side note, from the photo of the one in the water, it looks like it needs a self-inflating life preserver if it becomes completely immersed, for the boaters out there.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I think it's less about having sand on your hands and more about the sand blowing around. If you wear sunglasses at the beach, then you know how after even just a few minutes there's a layer of salt and sand on them... I wouldn't want that anywhere near exposed electronics!


Yes, but you would only open it for a second to wake up the kindle.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

NogDog said:


> However, a slider could be difficult to implement in a water-proof way -- not impossible, but not a trivial engineering issue.
> 
> On a side note, from the photo of the one in the water, it looks like it needs a self-inflating life preserver if it becomes completely immersed, for the boaters out there.


Actually, the one that is sitting at the bottom of the water tank is being held there by an arm attached to the back. Otherwise it would float to the surface.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I like that case. We have lake property, and I'll be doing a LOT of summer reading on the dock. Looks like a great case to keep out lotions, water, spills, etc.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I really like this idea.  I'm wondering, Harvey, how bad is the glare on the plastic front?  It looks rather shiny in the pictures.

BTW, Harvey, at the risk of being too forward, you're very handsome!  Your avatar picture doesn't do you justice.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

looks pretty cool


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> looks pretty cool


Harvey? or the case?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> However, a slider could be difficult to implement in a water-proof way -- not impossible, but not a trivial engineering issue.


It's not as simple as a membrane giving direct access to the device's pushbuttons, granted, but it's apparently not terribly difficult as there are literally HUNDREDS of waterproof cases for other products that use them. And as I included, a simple lever could be set up, wherein pushing down on a spot outside the case causes the Kindle's slider to be actuated. That could then be simply covered by a membrane, and everything would work perfectly.

Regardless of the difficulty of implementation, inability to use the on/sleep switch is a deal-breaker, in my eyes.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

DD said:


> I really like this idea. I'm wondering, Harvey, how bad is the glare on the plastic front? It looks rather shiny in the pictures.


If you are above a light bulb or other single-point light source, there will be reflection - but it would go away with a slight tilt. I don't think glare would keep me from buying this case - and especially for reading in better conditions, with soft or ambient light compared to the harsh lights of the exhibit floor.



> BTW, Harvey, at the risk of being too forward, you're very handsome! Your avatar picture doesn't do you justice.


You are quite kind, and possibly in need of a better eyeglass prescription.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

When will we be able to buy this cover?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

geko29 said:


> It's not as simple as a membrane giving direct access to the device's pushbuttons, granted, but it's apparently not terribly difficult as there are literally HUNDREDS of waterproof cases for other products that use them. And as I included, a simple lever could be set up, wherein pushing down on a spot outside the case causes the Kindle's slider to be actuated. That could then be simply covered by a membrane, and everything would work perfectly.
> 
> Regardless of the difficulty of implementation, inability to use the on/sleep switch is a deal-breaker, in my eyes.


Just need a custom kindle zip lock bag to hit the market now. Hopefully sold at all grocery stores


----------



## robcurtross (Feb 12, 2010)

Question from a newbie to this board. I've been using a quart sized Zip Lock bag hiking and in wet conditions with my Kindle -- works great and with a bit of air in the bag, it will float and the keys work fine. In my back pack, I add more air before sealing to add more cushioning. Simple, cheap, and fun. 

What are the down sides that others have encountered?

Many thanks, Bob


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Great looking stuff - thanks -- very sexy -- how about the prices?  Is there are catalogue somewhere? 

          - Tbb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob, to me the biggest concern with a Ziploc type bag is that it will eventually fail.  Something sharp could pierce it or the seams just give way.  If you have your Kindle in wet conditions A LOT. . .something heavier duty would probably be in order.  There's the M-Edge product discussed here, also one from Trendy Digital, and DryPak has a product that is the right size as well.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

How nice!  I have looked at other covers since I first bought my first Kindle - and always go back to my M-edge.  They are the best!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

robcurtross said:


> Question from a newbie to this board. I've been using a quart sized Zip Lock bag hiking and in wet conditions with my Kindle -- works great and with a bit of air in the bag, it will float and the keys work fine. In my back pack, I add more air before sealing to add more cushioning. Simple, cheap, and fun.
> 
> What are the down sides that others have encountered?
> 
> Many thanks, Bob


Air in the bag may protect the Kindle from being squished, but the more air in there the more it can get banged around. Plus, like Ann said, pressure will eventually cause a Ziploc to leak, and then any protection you had is gone.


----------



## robcurtross (Feb 12, 2010)

The ZipLock bags are surprisingly durable.  I've sometimes doubled them up, but they've worked well on hikes as long as ten hours in the foothills and in the rain. I carry a supply with me for a variety of purposes and can always switch if they get banged up.

My memory is that Jeff Bezos mentioned this idea a few months ago - in his bathtub if memory serves.  

Thanks for the feedback.  Best, Bob


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

M-Edge website states it will retail for $79.99.


----------



## segsurfer (Jan 5, 2010)

IIRC, the 2.5 update features a password based screen lock.  Perhaps someone with the 2.5 update can comment as to whether or not this feature is an effective work around as to the case sleep mode issue.  As far as the case is concerned, I like to go kayak fishing and could see where taking my kindle with me would be nice for long float trips.  For me, the switch thing isn't all that much of a deal breaker as it looks like it would still do a good job at protecting my kindle while stowed below deck while kayaking.  Plus, it looks pretty sweet for camp side reading.
-segsurfer


----------

